# Sonic is for speed....but with Swords? OH NO!



## duo2nd (Jul 23, 2008)

http://www.ripten.com/2008/07/20/confirmed-sonic-the-black-knight-is-for-real/

WTF?????? D: *EPIC Facepalm*

That's the new idea Sega and Nintendo were developing today. The name of the Game is Sonic and The Black Knight and so far....it's an RPG... 

WHY SEGA?? WHY????


----------



## AlexX (Jul 23, 2008)

Shame it's not "Sonic & the Dark Knight", otherwise we could make Batman referances.

WHY SO SERIOUS SONIC?


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 23, 2008)

I miss the days when Sonic was this furry little pinball that we zipped around grassy, spring-filled landscapes and endless loops, while foiling the antics of the evil Dr. Robotnik and freeing all the cute little animals from their captivity.

The last great game in the series was *Sonic & Knuckles*, and outside of the one Sega CD outing, there hasn't been a decent game in the series since the Genesis was laid to rest over a decade ago.

It's perfectly obvious that all the creative energy has been drained.  Thanks, Sega!


----------



## AlexX (Jul 23, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> The last great game in the series was Sonic & Knuckles, and outside of the one Sega CD outing, there hasn't been a decent game in the series since the Genesis was laid to rest over a decade ago.


I personally think this is a hyperbole. Yeah, I'll agree they've gone downhill for the most part, but to say the only good games are the Genesis ones is being too harsh.

The Sonic Adventure games weren't too bad. They had their flaws, but for the most part they were completely enjoyable. The only real annoying parts in the first one were Amy's missions (and that was due to too much cutscenes and not enough actual gameplay, which is sad since her missions are actually pretty fun when you actually get to play them) and Big's missions, and the only real issue with the second was that the requirements for unlocking the best stuff (alt. costumes and Green Hill Zone) were simply too insane. The Sonic Advance games I felt captured the gameplay of the original Genesis games very well. The DS games weren't too bad in that aspect either, they just had too much focus on running with no reason to jump aside from clearing a pit or taking an alternate route. Sonic Heroes wasn't a GREAT game by any means, but it was still an enjoyable game and made good use of the new gameplay elements (it's just a shame the game held your hand the whole time by having the characters announce who you need to use in order to get past any parts you may get stuck at...).

Won't comment on Sonic 2006 and Sonic & the Secret Rings though, as I've never played either (though from what I've heard and seen, I could probably only find ways to defend the latter...). I'll give you Shadow the Hedgehog though, which shows how the series gradually did downhill, just not as quickly as people keep acting like it has.

EDIT: TL;DR: Aside from the Sonic Advance games (which I thought were really good), I think this ytmnd expresses my opinion rather well.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 23, 2008)

Is this really an RPG? By the sounds of it, a continuation of Secret Rings seems in order. I thoroughly enjoyed that game so I'll give this one a chance, despite how the title gives me bad memories of Martin Lawrence.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 23, 2008)

Low-qual scans:














Hope so far? A medieval Secret Rings with tighter control and more levels.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 23, 2008)

i see ALOT of people who are huge fans of both zelda and sonic so maybe they are trying to bring zelda elements into the sonic games to please those fans (and get their cash)


----------



## kitetsu (Jul 23, 2008)

> WHY SO SERIOUS SONIC?



That shit ain't serious

THIS is serious:






AAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA*dead*


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 23, 2008)

People still pay attention to Sonic?


----------



## kitetsu (Jul 23, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> People still pay attention to Sonic?



It's gonna take a lot more than just a bigarse can of Sonicide for SEGA to fold up the contract on that whiny blue codger.


----------



## SonicPants (Jul 23, 2008)

hmm it seems like sega is getting desprite, having sonic as a werehog and with a sword, two different games.... yep sega's running out of ideas i'd say. idk at least Sonic Unleased has a 2d speed running component to it.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 23, 2008)

am I the only one who's attitude is "go for it"? if it works it works and if it doesn't it doesn't. sonic can only go _up_ at this point.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 23, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> am I the only one who's attitude is "go for it"? if it works it works and if it doesn't it doesn't. sonic can only go _up_ at this point.


 
That's what was promised with the release of Sonic next-gen. Worst fifteenth birthday ever. I'm still giving this one a chance regardless.


----------



## SonicPants (Jul 23, 2008)

well some gameplay videos for the black knight would be nice 2 see at least


----------



## Kijibwa (Jul 23, 2008)

It's not going to be a RPG game,
Here some info on the game http://blogs.sega.com/sonic/2008/07/21/sega-announces-sonic-and-the-black-knight/

The Sonic RPG is being release for the DS.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd like to see a Wii Unleashed vid first. All the others seem to be 360/PS3 material.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 23, 2008)

The funny thing is that the battle system is "slow". lol


----------



## Range (Jul 24, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> there hasn't been a decent game in the series since the Genesis was laid to rest over a decade ago.


I'm guessing you haven't played either of the Rush games =\



Wolf-Bone said:


> am I the only one who's attitude is "go for it"? if it works it works and if it doesn't it doesn't. sonic can only go _up_ at this point.



agreed


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 24, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> The last great game in the series was *Sonic & Knuckles*, and outside of the one Sega CD outing, there hasn't been a decent game in the series since the Genesis was laid to rest over a decade ago.



wat?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 24, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> The funny thing is that the battle system is "slow". lol


 
Whatawhatwhat? You wanna give kids seizures and impossible difficulty with a Genesis-paced battle system, muscle guy? Rhythm-based's as fast as it's gonna get. XD


----------



## virus (Jul 24, 2008)

Sonic lives off purely the children that grew up with him into adults and still think hes the shit. Hes not.. hes overplayed, whored out and worst of all hes dead. Thats not the sonic I know its some sonic lookalike just like Michael Jackson. He did it for you! Remember that!


----------



## Lonely (Jul 24, 2008)

virus said:


> Sonic lives off purely the children that grew up with him into adults and still think hes the shit. Hes not.. hes overplayed, whored out and worst of all hes dead. Thats not the sonic I know its some sonic lookalike just like Michael Jackson. He did it for you! Remember that!


Hopefully like Michael Jackson the real Sonic will escape from the ailens and come back, kill the fake alien one, and save the president!  ...Yes, I get all my news about Michael Jackson from Robot Chicken.

Unleashed looked frigging awesome until they showed the werewolf thing.  What that fuck is up with that?  What does Sega not get about running left to right really fast?  They need to let Criterion make a Sonic game.  >_<

Sonic and the Black Knight looks alright, but it seems they're trying to add plot again, never Sonic strong suit outside of SatAM.  Hopefully you'll be able to swing like an idgit while running.

::EDIT:: Just read this, and I think it is spot on:


			
				Jerry Holkins said:
			
		

> They quickly get away from that, and indulge themselves in the same sorts of unappealing goofy camera, indoor bullshit that they apparently crave overseas - making a mockery of the classic Casino zones in the process. They've never been able to make that Goddamn camera work right, they seem to delight in misery of this sort, and I wonder why they don't let the game itself tell them what they're doing wrong. Lock the camera behind Sonic, or in front (as they did in clever sequences from Sonic Adventure), or _to the side_ in the classic style. I'm ready for a return to a two-dimensional gameplay - used judiciously, when called for by specific zones and used in conjunction with the others. Combine these three perspectives with a cinematic view that kicks in when flying off bumpers or careening to some new phase of the level. I sincerely believe that streamlining the game to be one-hundred percent about hauling ass through interesting zones - which is to say, the gameplay they initially pioneered - would not only resolve the technical issues they haven't been able to surmount for the last _three games_, it would return the focus they lost along the way.


----------



## T.Y. (Jul 24, 2008)

this reminds me of shadow the hedgehog... i mean, if guns didnt work, what makes you think swords will?


----------



## Arucard2991 (Jul 24, 2008)

*sigh* Sega is yet again showing off their amazing ability to NoT make decent a Sonic game. TT.TT
Actually they're not terrible, I think they are making Mad World, and the new Golden Axe (not my type, but it could be good)


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 24, 2008)

There _is_ gonna be a Sonic RPG, but this isn't it though I hear you need both to unlock content or some shit like that.

Ever since I saw that clip of a cancelled Sonic SatAM game from back in '93, I've been willing to give _anything_ Sonic a chance.


----------



## Dragon-Commando (Jul 24, 2008)

I still have my genesis hooked up, and I play the original sonic still, I also have sonic CD for PC, which is a realy good sonic game for pc. The last one I played and liked was sonic CD, after that they went 3D, and that just killed it.

I would love to see another side scrolling 2D sprite based sonic game, they did it with megaman, why not go back to basics with sonic. The most popular sonic games are still the first 3.


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 24, 2008)

It so turns out that half of sonic team thinks that they should stick to their roots and stay with the speed gameplay and the other half thinks that selling sonic out like a $5 prostitute is _healthy_ for thier games. I don't think I'll ever know how someone can come to think that ignoring thier legions of weeping fans and constantly crowbaring in some completely irrelevent shit into their games as a gameplay gimmick is _good_ for their artisitic reputation.


----------



## IntrepidRedBlueFox (Jul 24, 2008)

It's obvious they had Final Fantasy Sonic on the minds, except for the final part.

There's another game concept where you have a spiky blue hair carrying a big sword who goes against (BK=Burger King) The Black Knight. It's a Fire Emblem game called Path of Radiance.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 24, 2008)

Arucard2991 said:


> *sigh* Sega is yet again showing off their amazing ability to NoT make decent a Sonic game. TT.TT
> Actually they're not terrible, I think they are making Mad World, and the new Golden Axe (not my type, but it could be good)


 
Sega's publishing. The game itself is being developed by Platinum Games, the remains of Clover Studios (Okami, Viewtiful Joe, God Hand).

Since this is second in the "Storybook" series (following Secret Rings), they'd be stupid to ruin what was the fastest Sonic console game in years. Hopefully the swordplay is far lessened than Shadow and, like mentioned beforepaw, integrated with speed.



> There's another game concept where you have a spiky blue hair carrying a big sword who goes against (BK=Burger King) The Black Knight. It's a Fire Emblem game called Path of Radiance.


 
Haha, yeah, but "Black Knight" isn't very original. This game should really be a Sonic/Python crossover. And I talked about the Martin Lawrence analogy...


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 24, 2008)

Whoever it is in Sega's development team that keeps going "hey, let's give Shadow a gun!" or "hey, let's give Sonic a sword!" or "hey, let's make Sonic a werewolf! Yeah, that'll be cool!" needs to be kicked in the nuts.


----------



## AlexX (Jul 24, 2008)

IntrepidRedBlueFox said:


> There's another game concept where you have a spiky blue hair carrying a big sword who goes against (BK=Burger King) The Black Knight. It's a Fire Emblem game called Path of Radiance.


In that case, I guess we've now figured out who the one that killed Ike's father is... Ignore the events of Radiant Dawn.


----------



## IntrepidRedBlueFox (Jul 25, 2008)

AlexX said:


> In that case, I guess we've now figured out who the one that killed Ike's father is... Ignore the events of Radiant Dawn.



Damn you Black Knight, stop killing Ike's father with high cholesterol.

Oh, and also: Black Knight is for pure intimidation...but with lawyer skills? YES! http://omgdragonfly.deviantart.com/art/Black-Knight-Attorney-89215165


----------



## AlexX (Jul 25, 2008)

IntrepidRedBlueFox said:


> Oh, and also: Black Knight is for pure intimidation...but with lawyer skills? YES! http://omgdragonfly.deviantart.com/art/Black-Knight-Attorney-89215165


Well, they let Godot prosecute despite nobody knowing who he is...


----------



## IntrepidRedBlueFox (Jul 25, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Well, they let Godot prosecute despite nobody knowing who he is...



Yeah, but Godot isn't lugging a full suit of armor either.


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 25, 2008)

*Nod*


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 25, 2008)

*still playing Sonic Adventure* wait...theres other sonic games @_@


----------



## Devious Bane (Jul 25, 2008)

Just like Shadow, except its not guns this time >.>


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 25, 2008)

Devious Bane said:


> Just like Shadow, except its not guns this time >.>


Just cause he has black fur...doesnt mean anything...right >.>


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 25, 2008)

For Shadow the Hedgehog... I wanted the rings to be 'Bling-Bling' and hip hop playing on a loop in the background.


----------



## AlexX (Jul 26, 2008)

IntrepidRedBlueFox said:


> Yeah, but Godot isn't lugging a full suit of armor either.


Considering how nobody in the game seems to recognize who Godot is, despite having the _exact_ same outfit (only white and blue instead of black and red) and the _exact_ same type of haircut as his true identity, he might as well be...


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 26, 2008)

As long as furries and Sonic Fans are around, Sega can put out Sonic games from now till doomday, folks will still buy them.


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 26, 2008)

Sonic-RPG? W*F
Somewhere i found an online Sonic-Game in Final Fantasy Stile and it was s...
not very good...

How they can try to make something like that? Sonic is a game of speed, not of round-based thinking...


----------



## AlexX (Jul 26, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> How they can try to make something like that? Sonic is a game of speed, not of round-based thinking...


I see this argument tossed around a lot these days, but when you consider that Sonic CD is one of the most popular ones, it doesn't really hold up because you have to go slow in that game if you want to get enough rings to get all the time stones.



Foxstar said:


> As long as furries and Sonic Fans are around, Sega can put out Sonic games from now till doomday, folks will still buy them.


Another comment I see tossed around a lot, yet pretty much everyone who has appeared in this topic states that they think it's going to be horrible and won't get it.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 26, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> Sonic-RPG? W*F
> Somewhere i found an online Sonic-Game in Final Fantasy Stile and it was s...
> not very good...
> 
> How they can try to make something like that? Sonic is a game of speed, not of round-based thinking...



Because BioWare knows their shit, that's why.


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 27, 2008)

If this is reviewed, how will be this scored?


----------

